# Letter Telephone (Public Game Thread)



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Rules.
1. You must say a word that starts with the end letter of the word posted (by me or another person)above you.
2. If 2 people say the same letter, I put a new word to start!
3. No profane or NSFW words.
4. You may not repeat a word that has been already said or go 2 times in a row.
5. This is constant, you may leave and come back if you would like.
6. The plural form of a word DOES NOT COUNT as a separate word.
7. Names are NOT ALLOWED.
8. Have fun!
(Please pass this thread around, I want it to get big! I also check on it daily,do the poll so I can see if you visited)
The word is: Fursuit


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Teal!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Loot


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Telepathy!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Yosemite


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Explosion!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Nice


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Elicit!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Triumph!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Heresy!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Yolk


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Karat!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Terabyte


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Ecstatic!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Creative


----------



## TR273 (Apr 16, 2022)

Elephant


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Tricentennial (30 years)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Linear!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Release


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Esteem!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## TR273 (Apr 16, 2022)

Escort


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Torrent!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Tirade!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Edamame


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Egregious!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Tickle!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Electricity


----------



## TR273 (Apr 16, 2022)

Yarmouth


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Hearty


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 16, 2022)

Young


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Grenade


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 16, 2022)

Earphones


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Sneeze


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 16, 2022)

Eagerness


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 16, 2022)

Spring


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Grail


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 16, 2022)

Laboratory


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Yikes


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 16, 2022)

Salamander


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Revived


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Demonstration!


----------



## TR273 (Apr 16, 2022)

Narwhal


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 16, 2022)

Lineart


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Transportation


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 17, 2022)

Nautilus


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 17, 2022)

Slime


----------



## TR273 (Apr 17, 2022)

Ectoplasm


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 17, 2022)

Mitosis


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 18, 2022)

Syphilis!


----------



## TR273 (Apr 18, 2022)

Spam


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 18, 2022)

Manhattan


----------

